# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/6



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

*Devils Lake Fishing Report*

The weather seems to be the major factor affecting the walleye bite the past 
couple weeks. When the weather cooperates anglers are reporting pretty good 
luck. But when the cold fronts come through things really slow down. As with 
most falls, the moving water areas of the bridges offer some pretty good 
fishing. Also, rocky shorelines and sunken points are traditional fall walleye 
spots. Some of the better areas this past week have been the bridges, the rip 
rapped shorelines of the Flats, the Golden Highway, the trees around Grahams 
Island, Doc Hagens, Rocky/Military Points, Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, Five 
Crows, Stromme Addition, and the Woods Rutten road. In these areas anglers are 
pitching cranks such as shad raps into rocky windswept shorelines, trolling 
cranks, slip bobbering or jigging the edges of trees and sunken rocks, or 
trolling bottom bouncers with spinners. Pike and bass continue to be caught 
along with walleyes in most of these areas. Perch fishing continues to be 
slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

